
Europe Seeks More Taxes From U.S. Multinationals - iProject
http://www.nytimes.com/2012/11/19/technology/19iht-tax19.html?ref=technology
======
DanBC
Interesting use of "U.S. Multinationals".

A US citizen has to file a tax return, and pay taxes if appropriate, in the US
every year - even if they are not living in the US.

Are these "US multinationals" filing and paying taxes in the US?

